# A question about couplers



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

I am just getting into this hobby and I thought that as I purchase my rolling stock that I would outfit all of it with a good quality coupler. I went to the Kadee site and they have all sorts of them in HO scale. A NO. 5, #58, #148 Whisker, #158 Whisker. I am at a loss as to the differences.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

they have an application chart on their website that tells you what # coupler to get for what brand of engine and car. most will take #5's but there are quite a bit of odd balls out there that require you to put on totally new pockets as well as the couplers


----------



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Steve, I found the chart and found a bunch of other useful information along the way, I just needed to do a little more reading.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*This one?*

Kadee couplers


----------



## tim1966 (Jul 6, 2012)

On the Kadee site go up to the top tool bar and click on conversions; this is what I found.

http://www.kadee.com/conv/holist.pdf


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

sawgunner said:


> they have an application chart on their website that tells you what # coupler to get for what brand of engine and car. most will take #5's but there are quite a bit of odd balls out there that require you to put on totally new pockets as well as the couplers


Yep, most take #5s. You can't go wrong with these. Worry about the others when you get to it. McHernry's are good too, along with several others that memmic Kadee. I use Kadee and McHenry, mostly Kadee and have had no trouble.


----------

